# Canned Goods Quantity



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been trying to figure an ideal quantity of canned goods to have and for what period of time, I am aiming for three months worth.

90 days, four people in the house three cans per each per day, one fruit, one vegatable, one meat Protein related.

I have been stocking canned goods since before prepper was a word, 20 years. We always buy items that we use regularly and lable each one with a sharpie by date, and cycle them in and out.

When we started it was .20 per can, then 25 then 30 then .60 It amaizes me how fast the inflation has been occuring the lest few years.

so any way 90 days x 4 people x 3 cans averaging (1080 cans) 1.50 per can = $1,620 dollars.

What is your desired quantity, and stock pile plan. I would like to get to a point where I have 6 months canned goods.

All I can say is that it makes for cheap insurance, but it is getting more and more expensive.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Well in my opinion stay away for the pop top cans of any kind and go for those that require a can opener. Most cans have an expiration date on them and many of the ones you want have a shelf life of one to two years some even more. As for quality that is a guess but very little difference in most as far as I can see, so it is kind of a personal preference really on that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would stock up enough to cover the first harvest from a good and sure garden. Assuming there is also plenty of live stock or hunting possible. A bit rice can make a solid meal out of a can of soup though (veggie, meat, and rice is a full course meal one can). Walmart has cans of veggies and fruits under a buck, but watch the dates. I stock 100 days at two locations. I also stock enough rice for 5 years as I don't plan on growing any.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The dates stenciled on cans are not expiration dates, but "best by" dates. I have eaten canned beans and canned vegetables that were more than three years older than the stamped on dates.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

How long will they last. I have hear all kinds of numbers!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While rice daddy is right most are good or fine well beyond the "best by" dates it doesn't mean you need
to go beyond that in this day and age. Simply buy what you eat and keep rotating. I could not answer
your question because every brand, formula and even canned item is different. I did work for a senior
meals program one time and they stocked canned tuna for emergencies (like 40,000 cans) and the chef
told me it was good 5years even though most dates were 1 or 2.



Old Man said:


> How long will they last. I have hear all kinds of numbers!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The main thing is if the can is old listen for the vacuum when you break the seal. Discard any can that the top is bulging out. 
Tuna in oil will store longer than tuna in water ( tuna is a very good prep food). You can go on the Internet and find a lot more information on the product sometime how long it will store. Tempture is very important MREs may only last a month or two if stored above 
80 degrees but last years when stored below 70 degrees.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

*cost or quality*

Cost, The 1.50 I used was ana average for every thing, you can still get small cans of vegitables in the 30 to 40 cent range. However cans of soup, items we use regularly cost significantly more.

Quality, years ago when I first started keeping a back log, I was completely focused on getting a stock pile. We bought cans from save a lot, the breen beans have more stems in them than beans. I rationalized this by saying they would be better than starving, but we cycle them in through use, so we have found that we prefer paying the extra 10 cents for something that has that extra little bit of qualty.

Cans, we have a really hard time finding cans that do not have pop tops any more, I agree the old style were longer lasting.

I beleive the harvest to harvest stock pile guide line, I always try to consider that the winter last six months in michigan, from the squash to the alaskan snap pees in the spring, but for most this level of stock piling would be finacially limiting, and I my self as much as I hve considered it, do not have this quantity of a stock pile.

Going by my thoughts on three cans per person per day. 4380 cans x 1.50 average? = $6,570, could be the worst investment or the best investment you have ever made.

4 people x 3 cans x 365 days =


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> The dates stenciled on cans are not expiration dates, but "best by" dates. I have eaten canned beans and canned vegetables that were more than three years older than the stamped on dates.


After a SHTF those dates will mean zippo. Itll be is it good enough for human consumption.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cost vs quantity the so called discount brands are not a lower quantity product except for they may not have uniform sizes in the can like corn the kernels may not be uniform.
There may be some color difference put none of that effects you as far as eating it.
When companies can products they are graded on many things the highest grades go to a name brand then to a lesser name brand down to plain label.
Once you eat them your body don't care about the label.
Can goods stored correctly are good to eat for many years.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Is what the bulging means is that bacteria has started to grow inside thus causing it to expand by them eating O2 and expelling Co2. Could be safe could be poisonous. Most will say thats a big risk for salmonella poisoning or botulism. Neither of which you want on the best of days. 

Not sure about using it for feed though. What would the risk be ?


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with that.i buy most my can at dollar store or walmart brand and sometimes you can't tell the difference from name brand.

QUOTE=Smitty901;32465]Cost vs quantity the so called discount brands are not a lower quantity product except for they may not have uniform sizes in the can like corn the kernels may not be uniform.
There may be some color difference put none of that effects you as far as eating it.
When companies can products they are graded on many things the highest grades go to a name brand then to a lesser name brand down to plain label.
Once you eat them your body don't care about the label.
Can goods stored correctly are good to eat for many years.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im buying more and more off label foods. Its just the only cost effective way I can go anymore. Gotta get the most out of my buck. If there is any taste difference spices will fix that no problem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, maybe they were packed differently and maybe they weren't, but in 1968 we were eating C-Rations dating from WWII.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, maybe they were packed differently and maybe they weren't, but in 1968 we were eating C-Rations dating from WWII.


 They were packed right the meat was not bad, long as you did not look at it


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Im buying more and more off label foods. Its just the only cost effective way I can go anymore. Gotta get the most out of my buck. If there is any taste difference spices will fix that no problem.


Do you understand that the off brands are made by the big brands just with a different label? They are able to sell them cheaper because there is no marketing involved and all costs are built into the the price that's quoted to private label brands like safeway, etc.


----------



## WILD MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Old Man said:


> How long will they last. I have hear all kinds of numbers!


I'm still eating some of my Y2K canned vegetables, as long as the can isn't swollen it's still good.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You all got off subject, we some how wondered into canned good quality and how long they last.

I was mainly asking longevity calculation by canned good quality, as I said three cans per person per day,

A person could go by calorees available, and obviously it is relavent to size of can,


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a mix. I prefer dry food - rice, pasta, beans, etc - I bottle those up with o2 packs for long term storage.

Canned fruits/veggies, soups, etc. I have around 100 cans. figure worst case - 3 cans per person per day.


----------

